

A package manager for JavaScript package managers - shime
https://github.com/shime/mpm

======
sehr
I think an old internet adage applies here:

'Ironic shitposting is _still_ shitposting'

~~~
notduncansmith
To be fair, this isn't the shittiest thing I've seen on HackerNews today.

